# Katie's Fluval Edge!!



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Yay a fluval edge for christmas!!
I did an attempt at planting but theres not a ton of roots on all the fantastic plants I got from EDGE and Aquaman. Sort of looks like I washed a salad in there but I'll get it all cleaned up soon enough. Eco complete for the substrate (also thanks to Aquaman). I am really looking forward to these plants taking hold and getting some shrimp in here in the spring!


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Looking awesome! 
I'm excited to set up my Edge too!
Are you planning on changing to LED lighting?


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Noooo whats the benefits of changing to LED vs what is on it right now??

Yeah I am really excited about it. It is sitting on my kitchen counter, in the middle of the main living area. I cant wait for the water to clear up!!


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm not sure what the difference is. I just know the LED are brighter than the stock. I mean, i've seen the tanks setup @ stores with stock lights and the plants seem to do fine.
I don't know, guess i just read into what other do. Monkey see, Monkey do.


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey nice present!
D


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Katie! They are a nice tank, as I have one too. That being said, I had to put an extra light on my tank that sits on top of it, for the plants to grow properly as I found the stock lighting wasn't enough. 

Hopefully yours will do fine with just what you have.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a really nice tank, Katie. Is it red? Orange? I can't quite tell.

I hope that you woke up to clear water today. The plants will take hold quickly, I'm sure. The wood will eventually agree to sit at the bottom of your tank without weights, too. (I have a very similar piece of wood in one tank, with anubias glued to it and for quite awhile it would float up whenever disturbed even though I'd boiled it and then soaked it for weeks, but now it sits where it's supposed to.) 

It's pretty already. What kind of fish are you going to put into it?


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Water is a bit clearer this morning. I set that up at 10pm last night, and at 10am its better. I am sure it will clear more.

The colour is like a burnt orange/brass colour.

That piece of wood I never really had a home for, I used to have it in a 10g, but I sold that tank over the summer, and it has been sitting dry since then - it's a piece from the local riverbank. Currently tied down to a butter knife!

Those anubias nana petite I got from another member (EDGE) and they are so beautiful and healthy. Actually I think every plant in that tank came from either EDGE or Aquaman.

I dont know if the heater I have for this is totally submersible, or if the cord section needs to be above the water level? It is a "Marina C17 submersible aquarium heater". Anyone have experience with these?

What kind of light did you add thefishwife?? My kitchen is bright, but I dont know if it will be enough.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/j-l-aquatics-62/led-lighting-systems-freshwater-twist-8281/

Here's some info on LEDs, if your still wondering. I had to read up to see what the difference is. I guess it's not much.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Atron - Strip Light LED - 12 Inch (30.5cm) - SLL12 - Home Depot Canada

Sylvania - LED Light Flute - 72261-S - Home Depot Canada

I wonder if products like these would work to add light to the Edge?

The first one it seems could possibly lay right on top of the glass and give very direct light. The second seems as if it is best mounted under a cabinet, which is exactly where my tank is sitting. If I mounted it under my cabinet I wonder if the lighting would get lost between the space of the cabinet to the plants. 
Ideas??


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

You can also try this DIY


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Oh that is nice. Just a compact flourescent?? Is that in addition to the stock halogens?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Katie,

I have a Marina 17watt heater and it's fine fully submersed.



katienaha said:


> Water is a bit clearer this morning. I set that up at 10pm last night, and at 10am its better. I am sure it will clear more.
> 
> The colour is like a burnt orange/brass colour.
> 
> ...


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

the Sylvania one could be mounted between the light under the cover. That would give you extra lighting and remain hidden.


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

katienaha said:


> Oh that is nice. Just a compact flourescent?? Is that in addition to the stock halogens?


This is where I found that picture:
My first planted tank (and journal!) v.Fluval Edge (UPDATE 2-20-10)

ug.


----------

